# Grown from bag seed



## naturalhi (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's what an Orangatan with a bag full of seeds can accomplish


----------



## Philly (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow man,t hat's really impressive. You're going to be living high end haha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 24, 2006)

*What more can i say but that is one fine Bagseed garden or should i say jungle.   Great job man. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 24, 2006)

looks great!!!!   nice job


----------



## lefty (Aug 15, 2006)

COOL BEANS OR SEEDS OR PLANTS.COOL.VERY INSPIERING I WANT TO B JUST LIKE U!!!.................LEFTY


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 16, 2006)

damned nice job man


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanx all, I've had many posts on many forums about growing from bagseed. 
But think about the tremendous effort it took to eradicate a weed like mj from America. 

Dna is marvelous, I suppose and living in an area where mj is regulated not toally banned (the only exception is the DEA of course) so the bag seeds I get aren't that far from the breeder. But TLC goes a long way, too!


----------



## lefty (Aug 16, 2006)

excuse me im new . what do u mean by bagseed. just seeds out of the bags u smoke.?right? so a newb should either order northern lights or try growing out of a good bag of seeds pot?


----------



## lefty (Aug 16, 2006)

right? ijust smoked some good ol mexican reg. cant wait to smoke the primo!


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 16, 2006)

Hows it goin' Lefty! being an Orang. I don't think like humans. 

Having said that, I don't advise newbies to spend alot of money right off "learn before you earn" 'learn to walk before one runs' and all that rot. I have some very pleasant memories of mexican weed. and they're great learning tools!


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 19, 2006)

......harvest! these were taken last night in a jungle far far away!


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 19, 2006)

Do they show up on your screen? I don't see 'em!


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 20, 2006)

damned fine buds nat


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 20, 2006)

The big problem with growing bag seeds so far is when does one stop feeding. Acording to "the weeks" theory they should have been harvested 8/12, so I quit feeding 1week before now it's the 20th and most are still not ready, will take about half this evening. The rest will go another week or 2. Now I'm wonderin ' how important flushing really is? I got many compliments on the quality and flavor of the last crop when I didn't flush at all! It's a wonderment!


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 20, 2006)

looks like u fed lots...heheh.  If it isnt broken dont fix it.  but if ya ever get some weed that wont burn unless u set a blowtorch under it.....thats from not flushing


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm I'll have to remember that. It's all just a learning curve next time i'll wait a couple more weeks !


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 21, 2006)

well other than that, i think your learning curve is quite small, bloody nice plants man, and ya i still have questions.


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 21, 2006)

This 59 year old dog learns new ticks ever day, around here! 10-4


----------



## redeyes (Aug 21, 2006)

I bet that's what adam and eve first saw....


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 21, 2006)

Ticks?


----------



## Hick (Aug 22, 2006)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> Ticks?


I've heard a flea collar will help...


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 22, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I've heard a flea collar will help...



Actually they don't make one big enough to fit me, but my vet recomended spraying mj tincture on my fur, get's the ticks so hi they fall off before they can attach themselves, and I get get a good hi through osmosis


----------

